# vmware-fusion-m1



## Nolsen12345 (21 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour

Je cherche à télécharger vmware-fusion-m1. Mais voilà, après avoir accepté les conditions générales (voir le fichier), pas moyen de sortir le là. Aucune option n'est offerte. Si je clique sur le X en haut à droite, j'en sort mais tout est à recommencer.

Help


----------



## Locke (22 Décembre 2021)

Tu as essayé depuis cette page en English... https://customerconnect.vmware.com/downloads/get-download?downloadGroup=FUS-PUBTP-2021H1 ... ? Pour ma part, aucun problème...


----------



## Nolsen12345 (31 Décembre 2021)

Oui, merci

Maintenant, je n'arrive pas à installer Windows 11 (ARM) avec VMare.


----------



## Locke (1 Janvier 2022)

Nolsen12345 a dit:


> Maintenant, je n'arrive pas à installer Windows 11 (ARM) avec VMare.


Sauf qu'il faut télécharger depuis son compte Microsoft Insider, non pas un fichier .iso, mais un fichier bien particulier qui a pour nom exact *Windows11_InsiderPreview_Client_ARM64_en-us_22499.VHDX*. Un peu de lecture complémentaire... https://forums.macg.co/threads/windows-11-sur-un-mac-avec-puce-m1-mettre-en-francais.1366533/


----------



## yll92 (8 Janvier 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Sauf qu'il faut télécharger depuis son compte Microsoft Insider, non pas un fichier .iso, mais un fichier bien particulier qui a pour nom exact *Windows11_InsiderPreview_Client_ARM64_en-us_22499.VHDX*. Un peu de lecture complémentaire... https://forums.macg.co/threads/windows-11-sur-un-mac-avec-puce-m1-mettre-en-francais.1366533/


Bonjour,
Il me semble que VMware ne permet pas (encore) de faire fonctionner windows ARM, mais je me trompe peut-être.
Moi j'utilise Parallels Desktop, sans problèmes (avec Windows insider).


----------

